# anyone seen these?



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/centerfire_rifles/model_r-15_VTR.asp

Remington makes an AR type hunting rifle..neato!


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Who doesn't make an AR-15 rifle nowadays?


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice varmint gun.. Remington and Bushmaster are under the same company umbrella.. The Remington AR is actually made by Bushmaster.. Sweet AR.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

yep we got those at the gun store here in town but they are a little cheaper


----------

